

Xobni makes Outlook better, but where's the business? - gscott
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9935718-2.html

======
aneesh
> _It turns out that Xobni is not really an Outlook plug-in company. Rather,
> it's a company that makes a platform to abstract the difficult-to-write-for-
> Outlook, as well as other less-broken e-mail services, and that allows the
> creation of new products that integrate e-mail data with other apps._

and

> _if Salesforce.com wants to write a plug-in that tightly integrates its CRM
> data into Outlook ..._

Compare that to what I wrote here a couple days back:

"With this synchronization across mail clients, Xobni has transformed itself
from an analytics feature [of Outlook] to a full-fledged network to manage
your contacts and interactions. I could see this integrating powerfully with,
for example, Salesforce.com."

------
schmave
This article throws the term "hook" around. Do they mean binary rewriting or
some other kind of hooking? That's awesome if Xobni went the rewriting route.

